# Farbprofile



## Boozilla (5. November 2007)

Welches Farbprofil stelle ich für die Bildbearbeitung am besten am Monitor ein, wenn ich ihn noch nicht kalibriert habe? Das gleiche wie in Photoshop, das original Monitor-Profil oder gar noch ein anderes?

Für Vierfarbdruck: Ist es richtig, dass die Bildbearbeitung im RGB-Modus (Adobe RGB oder ECI-RGB / eciRGBv10?) stattfinden soll und erst das Endprodukt in CMYK umgewandelt werden soll?
Stimmt das auch, wenn die einzelnen Komponenten ursprünglich erst mal NUR im CMYK-Modus vorliegen? Sollen diese dann zwei Mal konvertiert werden?
In meinem Fall liegt das Ausgangsmaterial übrigens in CMYK ohne eingebettetes Profil vor. 

DANKE und Gruß aus Monnem


----------



## hierbavida (7. November 2007)

Was soll das? Farbprofil auswählen und kein kalibrierter Monitor! 
Das Mindeste ist ein Abgleich des Monitors zB mit Adobe Gamma. Der Monitor muss nur Kontrast- und Helligkeitsregler besitzen. Sh. PS Hilfe!
Einstellung: Europa, Druckvorstufe 2, wenn Druckerei keine anderen Vorgaben macht.

Wenn die Bilder bereits in CMYK vorliegen, dann möglichst nicht in den RGB-Modus konvertieren, sondern im CMYK-Modus die Bearbeitung ausführen! Auf der Druckmaschine stellt CMYK weniger als 60.000 Farbnuancen dar, während der Konvertierung (Berechnung in anderen Farbmodus) wird gerundet und damit gehen weitere Nuancen verloren.

Adobe RGB beinhaltet fast den gesamte CIE-RGB-Farbraum, dies sind die Farben, die ein durchschnittlicher Mensch sieht.

MfG

hierbavida


----------

